# Thinkpad oder Ideapad? Entscheidungshilfe



## Nexceb (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich wende mich mal an euch, da ich hier erfahrungsgemäß immer guten Rat bekomme.

Ich habe vor mir ein Notebook anzuschaffen für alltägliches Zeugs wie z.B. Filme schauen, Surfen, Office und evtl. sollte es auch später für meine Ausbildung nützlich sein. Es sollte nicht 1000€ übersteigen, Hintergrundbeleuchtung für die Tastatur haben und max. 15 Zoll groß sein.
Wichtig ist mir, dass das Notebook schnell ist und mich keine langen Ladezeiten nerven. Außerdem sollte es nicht laut sein.
Ich habe mir schon ein paar Notebooks rausgesucht und würde gern von euch wissen, ob ihr mir eins von denen empfehlen könnt oder vielleicht sogar ein anderes?!

Ich kann mich zwischen diesen drei nicht entscheiden :/…. : 

1.) 80X2006BGE, Lenovo Campus IdeaPad 520S-14IKB (silber/grau) - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

2.) 80X2006DGE, Lenovo Campus IdeaPad 520S-14IKB (silber/grau) - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen 

3.) 20HES2SF00, Lenovo Campus ThinkPad(R) T470 fur Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks fur Studenten, Schuler, Lehrkrafte und naturlich alle Anderen

Alle besitzen so ziemlich die gleiche Hardware nur habe ich zwei Fragen…
1.) Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen dem i7-7500U und dem i5-7200U, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum i7-7500U?

2.) Ist die Qualität und Robustheit des  Thinkpad T470 wirklich so viel besser, dass sich der Aufpreis von 200€ lohnt, obwohl es die gleiche Hardware hat?    
Lohnt sich das überhaupt für mich, da das Notebook eh die meiste Zeit zuhause ist und nicht wirklich mobil sein muss?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen, vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch sogar Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten… 

LG


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2017)

1.) Da der i7 auch nur ein Dualcore mit SMT ist, lohnt sich das nur bedingt. Da kann man fast beim i5 bleiben.

2.) Das Thinkpad ist auch deutlich besser wartbar. Zumindest bei den Geräten die ich schon mal in der Hand hatte.


----------



## Nexceb (10. Juli 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> 1.) Da der i7 auch nur ein Dualcore mit SMT ist, lohnt sich das nur bedingt. Da kann man fast beim i5 bleiben.
> 
> 2.) Das Thinkpad ist auch deutlich besser wartbar. Zumindest bei den Geräten die ich schon mal in der Hand hatte.



Stimmt, der Akku lässt sich bei dem Thinkpad ja beispielsweise wechseln... Ich glaube beim Ideapad geht das nicht oder?!
Also beim i5 bleiben? Der Leistungsunterschied zum i7 ist also bei meinen Anforderungen nicht merkbar?


----------



## airXgamer (10. Juli 2017)

Zwischen i5 und i7 merkst du da nichts.
Würde an deiner Stelle auch das Thinkpad nehmen.


----------



## amdahl (11. Juli 2017)

Du musst ja nicht gleich das T nehmen. Ein L oder gar E tut es meiner Meinung nach bei den Anforderungen auch.


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. Juli 2017)

Nexceb schrieb:


> 1.) Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen dem i7-7500U und dem i5-7200U, lohnt sich der Aufpreis zum i7-7500U?



Definitiv nein. Mein alter Laptop hatte einen 5200U und mein neuer einen 7500U, weder im Alltag noch bei großen Lasten merkt man einen spürbaren Unterschied. Nur in Benchmarks.



Nexceb schrieb:


> 2.) Ist die Qualität und Robustheit des  Thinkpad T470 wirklich so viel besser, dass sich der Aufpreis von 200€ lohnt, obwohl es die gleiche Hardware hat?
> Lohnt sich das überhaupt für mich, da das Notebook eh die meiste Zeit zuhause ist und nicht wirklich mobil sein muss?



Ich liebe mein Thinkpad von der Verarbeitung und kann es jedem weiterempfehlen. Auch zu Hause merkst du den Unterschied bei der Verbreitung wenn du daran arbeitest, außer du benutzt Dock/externe Tastatur. Kleine Warnung: das matte Schwarz der TP ist ein Magnet für fettige oder feuchte Finger (frag nicht  )


----------



## Nexceb (11. Juli 2017)

Ich werde mir wohl das T470 bestellen. Ein E oder L Thinkpad fällt raus, da ich die Tastatur Hintergrundbeleuchtung brauche.
Danke für eure Empfehlungen!


----------

